# Flat-bar riders: Ergon grips?



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I think they're ugly, but I've been told that Ergon grips are very comfortable. If you've ridden them, please share your impressions.

View attachment 273853


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Absolutely comfortable if you take your time to get the angle just right. I originally snagged a "large" set of GP1 grips assuming my hands needed them, but even my large (thin) hands were better suited to the "small" size of GP1. Currently have them on an aluminum Leader with 580mm wide Truvativ risers, and they are the business.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Thank you, blackgriffen_1!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

they are great, once adjusted to your tastes. I have them on my mountain bike


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I run them on both my mountain bikes. They are the best.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks like they're well-liked here. What are the issues with adjustment? Is the angle critical, or is it just hard to get them even and level with each other?


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

I run them on two different mt bikes. Finding the correct tilt angle for you is the only adjustment to make. It isn't hard to do and depends on what angle to the bars your grip is. They may need to be rotated up a bit higher than you initially think. It took a few laps around the cul-de-sac to get is sorted.


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (Oct 16, 2011)

FlynG said:


> I run them on two different mt bikes. Finding the correct tilt angle for you is the only adjustment to make. It isn't hard to do and depends on what angle to the bars your grip is. They may need to be rotated up a bit higher than you initially think. It took a few laps around the cul-de-sac to get is sorted.


^^^ This. Also, if it speeds things up, I tend to find my perfect angle right in the imaginary plane of the "wing" pointed at the respective saddle height on each of my bikes. It looks odd when you start out, but it seems to give my palms the most support. YMMV


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

lifelong mountain biker here, ride fixed when on pavement...

have had ergons & one of their imitators on my mtb, never on a road-going bike, & did not care for them at all

for flat or riser bars, off-road or on, lock-ons or not

i'll take...ourys


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

markaitch said:


> lifelong mountain biker here, ride fixed when on pavement...
> 
> have had ergons & one of their imitators on my mtb, never on a road-going bike, & did not care for them at all
> 
> for flat or riser bars, off-road or on, lock-ons or not i'll take...ourys


Thanks for the other side of the coin I find Ourys to be too fat for my tastes, which is one of the things I'm fearing with the Ergons. I'll see if I can find a pair to borrow before buying.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

There are smaller models than the GP1 pictured in the first post, like the GS1. They used to make an even smaller model called the GX1.

ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS
Review of Ergon GX1 Grip - Competitive Cyclist

The ODI Rogue grips were my choice before going to Ergons.

Rogue Lock-On Grip (130mm)


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (Oct 16, 2011)

BianchiJoe said:


> Thanks for the other side of the coin I find Ourys to be too fat for my tastes, which is one of the things I'm fearing with the Ergons. I'll see if I can find a pair to borrow before buying.


FWIW I prefer to ride ODI Ruffians and grips of that size, and the "small" Ergon GP1 grips were a perfect transition for me.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Awesome. Thanks again for all the responses!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Put me in the I hate Ergons camp. I move my hands around a lot, and prefer a simple round grip. I use these and have for many years. Light, cushy, surprisingly durable, and even warm if it's cold out.

Bontrager RXL Grips - Trek Bicycle Store Madison, WI


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

BianchiJoe said:


> Looks like they're well-liked here. What are the issues with adjustment? Is the angle critical, or is it just hard to get them even and level with each other?


I run those on my touring bike:









As noted, getting the angle of the flat area set is critical. I took an allen wrench along on a few rides and tweaked the grip angle a few times until I found the right spot. I find I only have one or two hand positions out on the grips, I also put my hands inboard on the thumb shifters for riding into the wind, so don't use the grips there. The bars I use were a bit short as far as a straight section for the grips to clamp onto (the clamp is on the end), so I had to machine some small aluminum plugs to lengthen the bars about an inch on each side.


----------



## wloberger (Nov 1, 2012)

I love em'. Had round grips for years on my MTB. Switched to the Ergons when I was having some nerve issues after longer rides. I'll never go back to rounds again!


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

My four bikes all have Ergon grips, so obviously I love them. Just the simple GP 1's on three of the bikes which have FSA Metropolis bars and the cork ones on the Brompton (straight bar). They are easy to adjust. When I install them I snug up the bolt just so that it can move with a bit of pressure, this way I can move it on the fly. When I find the angle I like I tighten them up.


----------



## eddubb (Sep 28, 2012)

Those are nice grips; however, I was able to get a similar pair of Specialized grips for my Sirrus so I went that route. In truth, you can's lose either way.


----------



## scduc (Dec 16, 2012)

I have them on my MTB and they are awesome. I believe they are the gp3's they have they right angle ears. You lose the ability to use bar end mirrors, but I'll never go back


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I've been using the GX1s on my MTB for years. Great on long rides. Haven't used them on my flat bar commuter though. Now you've got me curious to experiment.


----------

